
Apple announces iMac Pro with up to 18-core processor and 5K display for $4,999 - devhxinc
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/5/15741540/apple-imac-pro-announced-price-specs-release-date-wwdc-2017
======
detaro
duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14489714](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14489714)

